
GE Counting On Energy Monitoring And Solar To Cut Home Energy Usage By 70% - MichaelApproved
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/24/ge-energy-monitoring-solar/
======
skowmunk
I think this is going to work great.

Its such a powerful principle that is used all over, quality control, HR
management - people development, stocks, feedback loops in control systems and
what not - monitor, adjust and control.

Finally, real time monitoring and adjusting capability will be put in the
hands of consumers.

As small as the device appears, i think its going to be great for energy
conservation, not to mention cost cutting for home owners.

This is going to be a huge business, even Herman Miller is getting into this -
home and office climate control for efficiency.

